# Thiago Santos misses weight (277lbs), fight with Prindle off



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Dang, this sucks, very unprofessional from Santos. Wonder if they'll delay it again or just award Prindle the title shot.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

According to the twitters of MMA journalists, it looks like they're giving Prindle the money and the title shot.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Right Decison imo. Missing 265lbs is just plain lazy. No one weighs 300lbs without putting away some serious junk food.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*62 weigh-in results: Thiago Santos heavy, Eric Prindle awarded tournament win*

*



> Yet again, Thiago Santos and Eric Prindle will not fight.
> 
> Santos weighed 277.8 pounds at Thursday's Bellator 62 official weigh-ins, and his season-five heavyweight tournament rematch with Prindle was scratched.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27948/bellator-62-weigh-in-results.mma


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Good for him, how can santos miss that much weight?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe he went on a binge or something like that.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yesterday he said he takes responsibility for not being able to cut weight two weeks in a row:



> Bellator Fighting Championships heavyweight Thiago Santos (10-1 MMA, 2-0 BFC) claims he is a changed man.
> 
> After making the trip from the U.S. back to his native Brazil, Santos has reflected on his Bellator 62 weight gaffe, and "Big Monster" takes full responsibility.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28029/thi...g-weight-apologizes-to-bellator-officials.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How in the world could he say he couldn't loose a single gram? That is a load of crap!


----------

